

 Would you rent an iPad on your next flight? - kunle
http://www.getflypad.com

======
27182818284
Wow yes!

My family is a great use-case for this! I have both old members of the family
that would never spring for an iPad and young members who don't need an iPad
that would be great candidates to be entertained via an iPad for the duration
of the cross-continental flights our family has to make (our family spread out
to all corners...)

Do this and make it as cheap as possible. Don't make it a luxury item.

Crap, not having to pack children books for the kids alone would probably get
the people I know to rent.

------
mapster
Get a kiosk at major airport with kiosks in 3 other major hubs. Only rent to
flights to those airports. Set-up for credit card purchases and liability
forms. Also would need insurance.

